# Western plow



## Andrew1111 (Oct 26, 2020)

Western 7,6" plow 3 plug ultramount. Used as backup has about 12 hours of use. Plow only asking $3,000 obo.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

why do people post things sideways???? to hard to see, i dont think there is a turn button on here


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> why do people post things sideways???? to hard to see, i dont think there is a turn button on here


It's not the OP's fault - It's something to do with the new site software. It hasn't happened to me but certain uploads are getting rotated for no readily apparent reason. Maybe certain phones or something?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> It's not the OP's fault - It's something to do with the new site software. It hasn't happened to me but certain uploads are getting rotated for no readily apparent reason. Maybe certain phones or something?


It happens when you resize


----------



## Andrew1111 (Oct 26, 2020)

I tried to rotate the pictures with no success. Thank you for fixing that. I know sideways pictures don’t help much.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like new.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

not to take from the post, but how did you resize and turn them?


----------



## Andrew1111 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sold


----------

